# Olympics



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

United States 99, New Zealand 47 

*Points* 
Swin Cash - 19
Sheryl Swoopes - 14
Lisa Leslie - 13

*Rebounds* 
Diana Taurasi - 9
Swin Cash - 8
Tamika Catchings - 8

*Assists* 
Dawn Staley - 3
Sue Bird - 3
Shannon Johnson - 2

*Steals*
Tamika Catchings - 4
Sheryl Swoopes - 3
Dawn Staley - 3

*Blocks* 
Ruth Riley - 2
Sheryl Swoopes - 1
Lisa Leslie - 1
Tamika Catchings - 1
Diana Taurasi - 1


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

at least the girls know what they are doing.

Softball and Basketball golds on the way for the USA women.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

United States 80, Czech Republic 61 

*Points* 
Lisa Leslie - 15
Tina Thompson - 12
Yolanda Griffith - 10

*Rebounds* 
Lisa Leslie - 10
Swin Cash - 6
Tamika Catchings - 6

*Assists* 
Dawn Staley - 4
Sheryl Swoopes - 2
Tamika Catchings - 2

*Steals* 
Sheryl Swoopes - 4
Yolanda Griffith - 4
Lisa Leslie - 2

*Blocks* 
Ruth Riley - 1
Yolanda Griffith - 1
Swin Cash - 1


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

you should move it to the olympic forum so more people see it.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> you should move it to the olympic forum so more people see it.


I don't think many are interested, but you're right. I should start another thread there.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad to see someone showing up and commenting on the Women's games.

They are winning and getting better with each game. It will be interesting to see what happens against Spain, though.

The offense was really clicking late in the third quarter. The passing was unbelievable as they were getting the ball into Leslie. And did she ever break down the international "zone" defensive scheme? Textbook basketball.

When I saw that we had over 70 points in the third period, I figured we would end up with at least 100 by game's end. What happened to the offense in the fourth quarter? I know there is no reason to pile it on, but Bird and Taurasi just didn't get it done out there.

I did get a kick out of DT bouncing off of the player numbered "7" on the Korean team...I acutally laughed out loud and had to clean up some of my breakfast cereal.

Was anyone impressed and then disgusted at the men's team showing up for the trash minutes of the game? I know they were probably practicing when the good part was going on, but put the head phones away for a few minutes, will ya?

When's Friday morning at 6:30 a.m. getting here? I need another roundball fix!


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

United States 80, South Korea 57 

*Points* 
Lisa Leslie - 25
Tina Thompson - 18
Sheryl Swoopes - 8

*Rebounds* 
Lisa Leslie - 7
Tina Thompson - 7
Tamika Catchings - 6
Swin Cash - 6

*Assists*
Dawn Staley - 3
Shannon Johnson - 3
Sheryl Swoopes - 3

*Steals* 
Sheryl Swoopes - 4
Tamika Catchings - 2
Tina Thompson - 2
Shannon Johnson - 2

*Blocks* 
Lisa Leslie - 3


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Was anyone impressed and then disgusted at the men's team showing up for the trash minutes of the game? I know they were probably practicing when the good part was going on, but put the head phones away for a few minutes, will ya?


It is a bit disappointing because the women's team is always so supportive, like today's game against Australia for example.

Probably wouldn't hurt for the men's team to stop by and take in a few of women's practices, maybe learn a thing or two about shooting the ball. :grinning:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> It is a bit disappointing because the women's team is always so supportive, like today's game against Australia for example.
> ...


yeah the men should. I haven't watched any womens bball for the olmpics yet but I have watched the womens softball team. Any mystery that all the womens teams are doing good and not struggling like the men.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

United States 71, Spain 58 

*Points* 
Lisa Leslie - 19
Tina Thompson - 16
Tamika Catchings - 14

*Rebounds* 
Lisa Leslie - 9
Sheryl Swoopes - 8
Tamika Catchings - 5
Tina Thompson - 5
Yolanda Griffith - 5

*Assists* 
Dawn Staley - 6
Sheryl Swoopes - 4
Lisa Leslie - 2

*Steals*
Sheryl Swoopes - 5
Lisa Leslie - 4
Dawn Staley - 3

*Blocks*
Lisa Leslie - 2


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Pics from USA-Spain game*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Team USA*













*United States 100, China 62*

ATHENS, Greece (AP) -- This latest victory for the U.S. women's basketball team came with a scare -- from an injury, not the opponent. 

*Katie Smith, the team's best outside shooter, reinjured her right knee early in the game, a disheartening turn in an otherwise sparkling performance that produced a 100-62 victory over China on Sunday. 


The four-time WNBA all-star for the Minnesota Lynx had missed the first game in these Olympics after bruising her right knee last month. The initial diagnosis was a sprain and Smith will undergo an MRI on Monday. *

Smith was hurt in the final round of the preliminaries, a game that meant nothing other than extending the U.S. winning streak in the Olympics to 22. The United States already had secured first place in Group B and China, which had injury problems of its own, had no chance of advancing to Wednesday's quarterfinals. 










That gave coach Van Chancellor an opportunity to try different combinations and give everyone plenty of rest. Still, it was more of the same: Lisa Leslie and Yolanda Griffith dominated inside and the United States harassed the Chinese players all over the floor with its pressure defense, forcing 27 turnovers and making 22 steals. 


As a bonus, the United States had its best game so far shooting the ball -- 52 percent (44-for-85) -- and outrebounded its shorter opponent 46-20 

*Diana Taurasi led the Americans with 19 points, while Leslie scored 17, Griffith 15 and Sheryl Swoopes 13. *


Li Ye led China with 19. 

*The Americans will play Greece in the quarterfinals, when the competition moves from the Helliniko Indoor Arena to the arena at the main Olympic complex. Greece, in the Olympics for the first time and backed by a loud, noisy crowd every time it has played, finished fourth in Group A with a 93-91 victory over Japan on Sunday. *


Group A winner Australia is the only other unbeaten team in the tournament and will play New Zealand. The other quarterfinal matchups are Russia vs. the Czech Republic and Spain vs. Brazil. 

*Smith collapsed at the 3:29 mark in the first quarter when she turned while playing defense. Trainers rushed to her and she was helped to the bench, where she buried her head in her hands, in obvious pain, then started hitting the seat next to her with her left hand in frustration. *












A few minutes later, a trainer and teammate Tamika Catchings helped her to the locker room. She was rolled back out in a wheelchair during the third quarter and watched the rest of the game from the end of the bench. 


China's best player, Luyun Chen, injured her left leg in a loss to New Zealand on Friday and did not even dress. Four other Chinese players left the game with an assortment of injuries, including 6-foot-5 Nan Chen, who fell in the game's first minute and hit the back of her floor with a thud. 


Not long after that, the United States started taking control, getting the ball to Leslie inside or setting up perimeter shots with crisp ball movement. Griffith capped a strong first quarter when she grabbed an offensive rebound with her left hand and banked in a shot with her right at the buzzer, making it 27-13. 

She did the same thing just before halftime, that bucket making it 52-32. 

There was no threat from China in the second half and the lead continued to grow, even with the starters on the bench much of the time. 

Former Connecticut stars Sue Bird and Swin Cash hooked up on the prettiest play of the game. Bird collected a long rebound in the fourth quarter, dribbled up the middle of the court and, while looking to her right, bounced the ball to her left. Cash scooped it up and sailed in for a layup.


Wonderful, wonderful. :banana: Hopefully, Katie won't miss rest of the tournament as it goes on.........


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*U.S. through Semis*

:vbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :rbanana:




*United States 102, Greece 72*

ATHENS, Greece (AP) -- One game it's Lisa Leslie, another it's Tina Thompson or Diana Taurasi. Even the player they call Pee Wee can't be ignored. 










Playing this U.S. basketball team leaves opponents breathless, dizzy and frustrated. Because it's impossible to cover them all. 

*"There are so many players who can step up,'' Leslie said. ``You never know who's going to shine.'' 

Shannon Johnson took her turn Wednesday. The 5-foot-7 guard who goes by the nickname Pee Wee scored 21 points and the United States stormed into the semifinals with a 102-72 victory over Greece, which had heart, the home court and little else. *


It was the first starring appearance for Johnson, who had scored only 12 points in the first five games. Leslie, the team's leading scorer in the tournament, accepted a supporting role this time and seemed not the least bit bothered, recalling something that 1996 Olympic coach Tara Van Derveer once said. 


``We're like an orchestra and no one has any particular solos,'' Leslie said. ``We just make very good music.'' 


The Americans are humming along quite nicely. They hushed a boisterous crowd with their all-around domination against Greece and will renew their longtime rivalry with Russia on Friday, a rematch of the world championships final in 2002. 


The United States won that game 79-74 after Russia pulled to within a point with 3 1/2 minutes left. 


``We are going to play after tomorrow and we will see who will be stronger,'' Russia's Ilona Korstin said. 


The United States has plenty of motivation, too. The Americans can't win the gold medal unless they beat Russia and there's some history involved. Russia, then called the Unified Team, beat the United States 79-73 in the 1992 semifinals in Barcelona -- the last time a U.S. team lost in the Olympics. 


Russia advanced with a 70-49 victory over the Czech Republic. The semifinal winners meet Saturday for the gold medal. 


``This is it. No regrets now,'' Thompson said. ``There's no getting it back or catching up from a loss. That would mean no gold medal and, for us, no gold medal means failure.'' 


Australia will play Brazi in the other semifinal. Australia beat New Zealand for the 23rd straight time, 94-55, while Brazil advanced with a 67-63 victory over Spain. 


Thompson keyed a fast start against Greece, scoring 11 first-quarter points and finishing with 20. Yolanda Griffith added 14 points and 11 rebounds, Taurasi scored 13 and Leslie and Sheryl Swoopes, the two biggest names on the team, had 12 apiece. 










But it was Johnson who put up the biggest numbers, snapping out of a shooting slump that had dogged her throughout these games. She made her first shot and they just kept falling. Johnson went 3-for-4 on 3-pointers and 8-for-11 overall after shooting just 4-for-18 coming in. 


``A lot of players on our team don't worry about who's putting the ball in the hole,'' Johnson said at the postgame news conference. ``That's why I'm up here and not another player.'' [/b]


The team plays that way because coach Van Chancellor insists on it. He doesn't tolerate selfish play or quibbling over minutes. 

``If you don't play, somebody else is going to play,'' Chancellor said. ``When they named me the Olympic coach, they didn't put me in charge of keeping people on that bench happy, they put me in charge to try to win a gold medal.'' 


After playing their preliminary games in a small arena at the Helliniko complex on the coast, the teams moved to the spacious 19,250-seat Olympic Indoor Hall for the medal round. The Americans looked liked they belonged on the bigger stage. 


The passing was sharp, the defense quick and aggressive and the Americans set a U.S. Olympic record by making 10 3-pointers. When Leslie drove from near the top of the key to the basket for a layup midway through the second quarter, the United States was up by 20 and the Greek fans who made up most of the crowd of 8,100 started losing their zeal. 

Even the ``Hel-las! Hel-las!'' chant began to wane and the crowd stopped booing when the United States had the ball, slipping into a state of quiet acceptance. 


These U.S. players, the Greek fans discovered, are pretty darn good. 

*``The crowd was great today and whenever a team feels the energy of a crowd, it plays above its head and Greece did,'' Taurasi said. ``Teams like that just don't go away. They play to the last bucket, but if you can get on them early and get the crowd out of there ... that's what our first five did.'' * :greatjob:


Anastasia Kostaki led Greece with 26 points and eight assists, but Tamika Catchings did a good job on Evanthia Maltsi, who had been averaging 20.4 a game. Maltsi finished with 15 but hardly scored while the United States was taking control early.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*3-peat for U.S. at Olympics*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

who was the mvp for the usa womens team????


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

All I have seen was that Lisa Leslie was the MVP...I don't know if that means for the USA team or the entire OG's. Lauren Jackson had the highest points per game, but LL, Tina Thompson, Yolanda Griffith and even Tamika Catchings gave her the toughest game she has seen in a while.

I saw where Suzy Batovic is still not coming to the W...actually not originally slated to come until 2005, but there was some speculation that LJ could talk her into coming for the end run and play offs with Seattle. Anybody want to bet that Batgirl never dons a WNBA uniform? I think she saw enough of Thompson, Griffith, Leslie and the rest of them to last her a life time.

Why would she come to the W for rookie dollars (she will still be considered a rookie per the CBA) just to get her butt kicked by the best when she can continue to play for the bigger bucks in Europe and be the big dog?


----------

